# raccourcis message rendez-vous dans une semaine, même heure



## reset17 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
j'envoie quotidiennement des sms à mes patients pour leur donner leur prochain rdv, souvent la semaine suivante à la même heure.
J'ai fait un raccourcis qui me permet d'ouvrir les messages par sms, le texte est pré-enregistré, il ne me reste qu'à rajouter le jour et l'heure et le destinataire.
J'en suis très satisfait, ça me fait gagner un temps fou !
J'ai essayé d'automatiser la date et l'heure mais je n'arrive qu'a mettre la date du jour.
Sur un autre raccourcis j'ai pu faire une "macro" qui rajoute le temps nécessaire pour le rdv suivant : il est midi, je vous donne rdv la semaine prochaine à 11h30, la macro rajoute  10050 mn à la date actuelle et vous obtenez la date à j+7 à 11h30.
Mais je n'arrive pas à fusionner les 2 raccourcis.
Si quelqu'un a une solution ....
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Chris K (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je vois deux possibilités (si je ne me trompe pas ; j’ai pas testé) :

Un raccourci est capable d’exécuter un autre raccourci. Du coup rien n’empêcherait d’ajouter au début de « Rendez-vous 2 » un appel au raccourci « Même jour même heure ». Normalement tu dois pouvoir récupérer le résultat du raccourci qui donne la date et l’insérer dans ton texte sms.
Simplement ajouter les actions du raccourci qui donne la date au début du raccourci qui envoie le sms…


----------



## Chris K (17 Décembre 2022)

Voici à quoi cela pourrait ressembler (mes calculs de la date ne sont sans doute pas pertinents mais c’est pour illustrer)


----------



## reset17 (19 Décembre 2022)

Chris K a dit:


> Voici à quoi cela pourrait ressembler (mes calculs de la date ne sont sans doute pas pertinents mais c’est pour illustrer)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci Chris. J'ai bricolé ça, ça fonctionne pas mal. Dans l'idéal, j'aurais aimé pouvoir mettre des heures "carrées" (pile ou la demi) mais là je ne vois pas comment faire, à part faire mon message pile à la demi ou à l'heure précise.


----------



## Chris K (19 Décembre 2022)

reset17 a dit:


> j'aurais aimé pouvoir mettre des heures "carrées" (pile ou la demi)



Ca doit être faisable, mais quelle est ta règle qui permet de calculer cette heure précise ?
Exemple : quand le raccourci s’exécute il est soit 09:01, 09:29, 09:30, 09:31, 09:59 ou 10:00. Pour chaque cas, qu’elle est l’heure précise souhaitée ?


----------



## zeltron54 (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Pour obtenir une heure xxH00 ou xxH30 mettre ces actions…

-définir la variable Laminute sur Date actuelle —>  format de date personnalisée mm
-définir la variable Ladate sur Date actuelle
-Obtenir le début de l’heure de Ladate  —> texte (option de ajuster la date)
-Définir la variable Lheure sur date ajustée
-texte —>Laminute --> format nombre
-si texte est inférieur(e) à 30
-Ajouter 10080 minute  sur Lheure
-sinon
-Ajouter 10110 minutes sur Lheure
-Terminer si

Si ce raccourci est exécuté entre 16h et 16h29 on obtient jour+7 à 16h00
si ce raccourci est exécuté entre 16H30 et 16h59 on obtient jour+7 à 16H30
On peut ajuster en changeant les valeurs ajoutées 10080 et 10110.


----------



## reset17 (20 Décembre 2022)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour obtenir une heure xxH00 ou xxH30 mettre ces actions…
> 
> -définir la variable Laminute sur Date actuelle —>  format de date personnalisée mm
> ...


Merci Zeltron54 
Je commence juste à utiliser raccourcis, ta réponse m'a appris plein de trucs ! J'avais pas trouvé le format de date personalisé, c'est top ! Par contre je ne comprends pas comment "coder" :
-Obtenir le début de l’heure de Ladate  —> texte (option de ajuster la date)
ou
-texte —>Laminute --> format nombre
Pourrais-tu m'expliquer s'il te plait ?
Encore merci !


----------



## zeltron54 (20 Décembre 2022)

Pour "Obtenir le début de l'heure", après avoir mis ton action "ajuster la date", tu restes appuyé sur "Ajouter" tu auras les options.

Pour texte, lorsque que tu mets l'action "texte" dans la partie de saisie tu restes appuyé et tu choisis ta variable puis en restant appuyé sur cette variable tu pourras choisir son format (type texte par défaut) et en appuyant sur le chevron tu auras le choix du type, pour toi choisir "Nombre"


----------



## reset17 (20 Décembre 2022)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Pour "Obtenir le début de l'heure", après avoir mis ton action "ajuster la date", tu restes appuyé sur "Ajouter" tu auras les options.
> 
> Pour texte, lorsque que tu mets l'action "texte" dans la partie de saisie tu restes appuyé et tu choisis ta variable puis en restant appuyé sur cette variable tu pourras choisir son format (type texte par défaut) et en appuyant sur le chevron tu auras le choix du type, pour toi choisir "Nombre"


Merci Zeltron pour tes explications et ta patience, j'essaie ça dans la journée


----------



## reset17 (24 Décembre 2022)

Alors bon …. Je suis pas doué  je galère avec les conditions. J’arrive pas à ajouter les minutes à la variable « Lheure». Ci joint les captures d’écran. En fait, quand je crée le premier item Ajouter, ça me crée un texte de 10080 ( parametré sur nombre). Quand je crée le 2e « Ajouter » et que je veux mettre la variable 10110, ça modifie la première variable texte, comme si on ne pouv faire qu’une variable texte . Help please


----------



## zeltron54 (24 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
C'est presque bon!
Le 3ième avant la fin 
si texte est inférieur à 30  (pas la minute)
Ajouter 1080 minutes sur lheure
Ajouter 10110 minutes sur Lheure


----------



## zeltron54 (25 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Allez, c'est Noël !
https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/578b6d77aaa64f3787f94b0177126e2f


----------



## reset17 (26 Décembre 2022)

Merci papa Noël 
Pour ceux que ça intéresse, voici le script complet :


----------

